
Google Maps Shows Edward Snowden in the White House - ghosh
http://marketingland.com/google-maps-shows-edward-snowden-in-white-house-125059
======
chrisbennet
Why couldnt he just leave it alone? Was it hurting anything?

I suppose some people like the attention "Hey, look at me, I found a bug!", "I
know how that magic trick works!", etc.

